# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  تامین امنیت پلتفرم اکسچنج ارزهای دیجیتال و بیت کوین

## coinextend

سلام ... برای سایت ( بیت کوین ) نیازمند چند متخصص ... از قبیل ... برنامه نویس وردپرس ... گرافیست ... تامین کننده امنیت اکسچنج ارزهای دیجیتال به صورت حرفه ای .... نیازمندیم ...
پلتفرم ارزهای دیجیتال و اکسچنج از حساسیت فوق العاده بالایی برخوردار است ...
coinmoh@gmail.com

----------


## terminator68

تو پ خ بهم پیام بدید

----------

